# Oh no! I need help!



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I have 2 kiko kids born 12-10 the male was banded last Sunday and the guy used a band meant for cattle and it was so loose his testes were still warm and no selling or anything happened.. So I decided to cut it off... He said it probably would be okay to go ahead and try it now he has what looks like a bruised spot almost the size of a dime on the left udder... What should I do?!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess i am not understanding - can you take a picture?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

hmmm - is that your standard practice. Just wondering because I don't typically band my boys until they are 7 weeks old and 1 week after having their first CD&T shot.

were you able to get both testicles? I would think that if the band was loose the testicle could slide back in.

did you slice him open and cut him? much like you would a horse/cattle?

I agree a pic is needed - when in doubt call a vet.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I got him that way I didn't want him castrated and since there was no sign this was affecting them I took it off I'll see if I can't get a picture on here right quick.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you mean that the band was so loose that it wasn't doing anything so you cut it off? What do you mean by a bruise on the udder? Definitely a picture would help.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LilBleats - I will casturate at days old if I am selling them and do not want them going as a breeding buck - with the elasticator green bands. Never had an issue


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

It's about twice this size now this was taken around midnight


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

kelebek said:


> LilBleats - I will casturate at days old if I am selling them and do not want them going as a breeding buck - with the elasticator green bands. Never had an issue


It was on for a week and they didn't shrivel or swell or anything were still warm and he could feel them the band was loose enough scissors went right under it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was the band too loose? Is that why you took it off?

I would give him some aspirin or Banamine. I can't remember the dosage for aspirin but Banamine is 1cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

kelebek said:


> LilBleats - I will casturate at days old if I am selling them and do not want them going as a breeding buck - with the elasticator green bands. Never had an issue


.... I hear yea / I just don't sell my kids till they are at least 6+ weeks old and usually 8-10 weeks old. But then again I don't bottle raise.

back on topic - bruising would mean maybe hernia? just not sure actually. But if the band did restrict some sort of blood flow or became an irritant (spelling sorry) - then ?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> .... I hear yea / I just don't sell my kids till they are at least 6+ weeks old and usually 8-10 weeks old. But then again I don't bottle raise.


I got them from a man who got them a guy was going to let them fend for themselves at 6 days old, and he has more than he can handle, so he was selling them. the nanny wouldn't eat and was snotty but she's doing better and now I'm afraid I've killed the buckling.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

k = sorry I didn't mean to attack you and lets try and figure out about your boy who's somewhere between a man and an it. JK

think about the internals of the goat. Bruising is caused by blood right? Blood is within arteries/veins (spelling again sorry guys it's been an early morning). If you are seeing bruising and it's getting bigger then I would think it's pooling of blood within an artery/vein. If you have a hernia - you want it fixed else it could burst open on yea?

I would do as suggested and give pain killers. When you cut him - you cut the pouch, got ahold of the testicles, and sliced? I get the pooling of blood from the band but you have taken it off and sliced him. The bruise didn't show up until after the band was removed? So the flow of blood was increased and the band was restricting the blood a bit?

Just working through this to figure it out ..... but if I had to guess and mind you I've never had to deal with this and it is a guess - I'm leaning towards hernia.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Okay... I'll text my vet (I try to leave that as a last resource since its his personal number and time) and see what he thinks... There's still no swelling and he ate okay this morning.... Maybe I'm freaking out. Lol (first time kid mom) I lost a buckling (2months old) day after I got him to a climbing German shepherd who is no longer an issue... So I'm overly protective


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't think she's saying she cut his testicles but cut the BAND off. Correct?? 

If this is the case and there's bruising on his belly I would give him the pain meds and rub peppermint oil onto the bruise (GENTLY). Maybe a 1/4 teaspoon of cyenne pepper mixed with 1 teaspoon of water orally to promote healing. I hope his testicles are OK. If the band was loose I can't imagine they aren't. Maybe the guy you bought him from accidentally hurt jim with the banding tool while applying the band?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Popcorn (buckling) and peanut the doeling


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> I don't think she's saying she cut his testicles but cut the BAND off. Correct??
> 
> If this is the case and there's bruising on his belly I would give him the pain meds and rub peppermint oil onto the bruise (GENTLY). Maybe a 1/4 teaspoon of cyenne pepper mixed with 1 teaspoon of water orally to promote healing. I hope his testicles are OK. If the band was loose I can't imagine they aren't. Maybe the guy you bought him from accidentally hurt jim with the banding tool while applying the band?


No cutting just a band. And he had put it on a week ago, the bruising started after I cut it off or I wouldn't have even noticed it was a bruise and not a spot..


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awwww - very cute.
it's vey hard to figure things out when you're not there to actually see and feel things.

I would use your best judgement.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Wish I could give you more help but I'm clueless... any ideas Alison?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> awwww - very cute.
> it's vey hard to figure things out when you're not there to actually see and feel things.
> 
> I would use your best judgement.


I'm new to this. Lol I've had goats 7 months and no kiddings yet. I'll keep an eye on him thanks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

to me it looks like that teat might have been in the band.... personally I would watch it - if it gets bigger, i would have it looked at. 

Just curious why you would want him left in tact? Do you have does? Even with a slightly loose band, the "tube" (brain fart and cant remember the name) that carries the semen from the testicles to the penis could be affected and leave him sterile. 

If you don't already have breeding bucks - they are nasty creatures.... lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

kelebek said:


> to me it looks like that teat might have been in the band.... personally I would watch it - if it gets bigger, i would have it looked at.
> 
> Just curious why you would want him left in tact? Do you have does? Even with a slightly loose band, the "tube" (brain fart and cant remember the name) that carries the semen from the testicles to the penis could be affected and leave him sterile.
> 
> If you don't already have breeding bucks - they are nasty creatures.... lol


I have one we got at auction who is boer/ Nubian but he's unhandleable. I had fitted the spotted boer to replace him with but that went out the window... I have 2 does now that are % boers and now the kiko doeling... I just don't have as much use for a wether.. I'd like some babies out of him if I could.. If not I'll just keep him as a pet I guess. Lol he's such a sweetheart! Ill have him tested in 5-6 months if he ends up being sterile I will have him cut him.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

All is well thanks for your advice!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

He's going to lose his testes ): they're still warm but they're not growin and skin is toughening around them ):


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I thought they had an odd shape myself, so I thought they may be dead.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I think 1is dead and the other is not /: but I guess I need to just band him n not look back


----------

